# Brake Vibration



## ross.anderson (Apr 5, 2009)

Today I replaced my front pads with C5 Raybestos Quiet Stops. Also had the rotors turned. Went out to take it for a spin just to make sure they work (haven't done the bed in, will do that soon). When doing harder braking from 50 down, there is a pretty strong vibration.

As I had the rotors turned, I have trouble believing that I could have warped them in the first couple minutes of use. I did realize I didn't scrub the rust off the hub, and it took one hell of a beating to get those things off in the first place. Could that be the cause? Anything else I should look at?

I have an 04 in case that is needed.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes, rust between the rotor and hub could cause that. Also, use a torque wrench on your wheels every time, if the torque is not even on all the lug nuts, it will also cause a vibration/warping of the rotors. Pull them back off and clean the hub and rotor, then retorque everything.


----------



## ross.anderson (Apr 5, 2009)

Pulled it all apart tonight. Wire brushed anything that I thought might be making contact between the rotor and the hub. Torqued all the lugs down to 100 Ft/LBS.

Took it out for a drive. There is still a slight vibration, but not nearly as bad as a couple days ago. Could it be a break-in type thing? Any other ideas I should consider?


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

How hard do you drive? I warpped my rotors within hours of replacing my rotors and pads. Allthough I had to brake heavily from 140+ to about 70. Also do you know how much they took off when they resurfaced the rotors?


----------



## ross.anderson (Apr 5, 2009)

I was driving it a little harder than I would when I did these tests. The first day I had the problems, I had been driving about 5-10 minutes before I did a hard stop. It was like that right away.

Sat in the garage for a couple days until I could pull it apart. Again, only drivin for 15 minutes max yesterday. Only did stops from about 50-60 to 5-15...

I tried rotating the rotors while I had it up and the pads on (I messed up in thinking of doing this after I had put it all back together) Not the most scientific test, but I didn't get any indication of contact between the rotor and the pad.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Stock 04 rotors are known for warping issues. Upgrade to DBA 4000XS rotors and Hawk C5 pads and you won't belive how much better it is.

Vibration could be rotors. Clean the hub with file and cleaner before putting rotor back on, make sure pads are seated correctly, and bleed all wheels to be safe.

If that doesn't help, check your bushings and wheel bearing.


----------

